# Chukar hunting in the snow!!



## iluvchukars (Oct 21, 2009)

Me, my dad and Kimber dog went out for some devil birds today. Didnt find any track till we hit the top of the mountain...as usual. Five birds came up down below us so we watched where they lit and headed after them. 3 of them went to the north and 2 to the south. They we chukin like crazy and they held good in the snow. I got above them with Kimber and sent him down through some cliffs and as soon as he got down he went on point and up they come. I broke his left wing on the first shot and he kept goin!! Broke his right wing on the next shot and locked up and glided all the way to the bottom. I was amazed. i watched where he hit the ground and tumbled and down the hill we went to get him. kimber found his scent and found him under a bush and the dang thing took off running down the hill!! i couldnt believe he still wasn't dead. He only made it about 20 yards before Kimber ran him down. After that we saw a bunch more tracks but couldnt jump any more birds. One bird in the bag and we had a great time in some cold snow.


----------



## sittingbull (Feb 1, 2008)

Ya gotta love chukar huntin' in the snow! Sounds like an exciting outing. Sometimes I swear those birds are bullet proof.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

What kind of Ammo where you using? I have had great luck on chukar shooting Kent Fast Lead in both 12 and 20. Not a single cripple, all birds have gone down hard. I had one glide for a while but even it collapsed and crashed back down to earth dead.

congrats on the bird, they are #1 for upland fun in my book.


----------



## iluvchukars (Oct 21, 2009)

ive been reloading my own shells for my 20 gauge. i use #6 shot with longshot powder pushing just over 1300 fps. been doin very well. this is the only bird i have had to chase.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice work on finding some chukaa! They sure can be the devil to hunt though!


----------



## Pointer_Jason (Oct 12, 2009)

I shoot a ounce and a quater of nickel platted fives they do the job there going about 1450 fps.


----------

